# EF 40 f/2.8 Pancake so whats the deal



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

Since I 1st read this was slated for release I keep wondering as to its purposes. It seems like a very odd duck. Primes like the 28 mm are all ready fairly small. I'm thinking it would be even a bit odd on the rebel body. Perhaps I'm missing something?


----------



## zachdluchs (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe to give a more compact, close-to-normal prime. And even though the 28mm and 50mm primes are pretty stout already, a pancake will be quite a bit shorter. I agree with you though, it does seem like an odd addition.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it for the rumoured mirrorless to make it even smaller?


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah 24mm & 28mm are imminent. Then we've got the 35mm potentially being revamped. Is this 40mm like the bill on a platypus?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 9, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Yeah 24mm & 28mm are imminent. Then we've got the 35mm potentially being revamped. Is this 40mm like the bill on a platypus?



If it is sold by Canon it will be a big bill ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 9, 2012)

Does it come with a lenshood ;D
Surely it has to be for some soon-to-released E.V.I.L. , it'd look real weird on a Dslr, means you'd have to hold it like a point and shoot


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah 24mm & 28mm are imminent. Then we've got the 35mm potentially being revamped. Is this 40mm like the bill on a platypus?
> ...



And now I'm picturing a poor platypus with a freakishly large bill.


----------



## PCPhil (Mar 9, 2012)

I quite like platypus, and the biggest mistake us mammals ever did was getting rid of the external egg!

Seriously though. I quite like the idea of this as long as the image quality is good. I have been looking at the Voightlander in this range but £600 is a lot of cash. The rumour mill was suggesting under£200. If so would make a great easy to throw in the bag or casual walk around option. Would turn my 5D into a much less obtrusive street camera.

Can't wait to see if it does come to fruition.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

PCPhil said:


> I quite like platypus, and the biggest mistake us mammals ever did was getting rid of the external egg!
> 
> Seriously though. I quite like the idea of this as long as the image quality is good. I have been looking at the Voightlander in this range but £600 is a lot of cash. The rumour mill was suggesting under£200. If so would make a great easy to throw in the bag or casual walk around option. Would turn my 5D into a much less obtrusive street camera.
> 
> Can't wait to see if it does come to fruition.



I have also been looking at the Voightlander. It was out of stock at B&H here in the u.s. last week.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 9, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Yeah 24mm & 28mm are imminent. Then we've got the 35mm potentially being revamped. Is this 40mm like the bill on a platypus?



The 24mm and 28mm are both pretty expensive lenses though and I'd guess a revamped 35mm f/2 would be aswell.

The latest rumour is that the 40mm 2.8 is going to be sub $200, if its being sold as a space saver rather than a brilliant performer then a low price obviously makes it more tempting.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

moreorless said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah 24mm & 28mm are imminent. Then we've got the 35mm potentially being revamped. Is this 40mm like the bill on a platypus?
> ...



My requirements or desire
• passably sharp at 2.8
• better build than nifty fifty
• fair AF
• good minimum focus distance


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

kdsand said:


> PCPhil said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like platypus, and the biggest mistake us mammals ever did was getting rid of the external egg!
> ...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 9, 2012)

kdsand said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > PCPhil said:
> ...


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > kdsand said:
> ...


----------

